# Burke County



## gadeerwoman (Dec 8, 2005)

Deer in Burke are filling up their bellies late in the day. Slipped out for an afternoon hunt and deer were moving very good ! This weekend may be a good time to get in a hunt or two.


----------



## Echo (Dec 8, 2005)

I've noted good afternoon movement south of Burke in Screven and Chatham counties as well over the past week.It had been real slow in the evenings for me untill now.


----------

